# Weird Proposal



## Dorset (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm a bit confused. Recently someone contacted me through my Facebook account, asking about funding  revival of HAVOC, INC.

Now, granted I never see the tenth issue, which would have wrapped the then-current story arc, released.  I do have some thirty unused scripts, and have been using bits and pieces of them in book projects, but I'd pretty well assumed the project was history. Now I get a nsg that he's contacted Terrie as well.

I'm a bit bewildered by the proposal. I mean, I sit back and realize the last issue ran -- what -- 20 tears ago. I honestly can't see a market these days.


----------



## Palette Splash (Sep 20, 2018)

A revival could be interesting  Make it online and promote it a lot and I'm sure people will go check it out!


----------



## Dorset (Sep 23, 2018)

The movement is in place. Possibly it will continue wit Radio Comics. Supposedly art if complete, minus toning for issues 11-13, and I've heard mutterings abut three graphic novel collections to recap what's been done already. Due to family health issues, I'm sitting back and not directly involving myself in negotiations.


----------



## RCFC_slim (Sep 27, 2018)

Honestly there's always a market, and nostalgia sells well...so, who knows!


----------

